# Global Live Webcams



## FastTrax (Sep 10, 2020)

Enjoy.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EarthCam

www.earthcam.com

www.earthcam.net

www.worldcams.tv

www.webcamtaxi.com

www.opentopia.com


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 11, 2020)

Recall back when we said web cams will be a violation of our civil right to privacy?


----------



## Lewkat (Sep 11, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Recall back when we said web cams will be a violation of our civil right to privacy?


Some of them are.


----------



## Phoenix (Sep 15, 2020)

Yes, they are.  This is _1984_. On the other hand now during the explosions of fires here in the west, it's nice to be able to go to the web cams on the roads and see how a given road is doing. Some of the images are not available now because conditions are extreme and the roads are closed. If I want to go to town, I can see how bad the smoke is in a given area. Here's the link to roads and road cams in Oregon. ODOT road cams


----------

